
Modern Auto Layout (4th Edition) by Keith Harrison - cerberusss
https://useyourloaf.com/autolayout/
======
cerberusss
Keith Harrison released the 4th edition of his book Modern Auto Layout. It
details how to use the layout system on iOS, macOS and tvOS. He updated it
with the following points:

Chapter 2: iOS 13 adds iPad multiple window support. Chapter 4: updated the
examples for the new Xcode 11. Chapter 9: Interface Builder now shows custom
alignment rectangles in the canvas. Chapter 11: Scroll view frame and content
layout guides are now supported in Interface Builder. Chapter 12: Environment
overrides in the Xcode debugger make it easier to preview different dynamic
text sizes. Chapter 13: Interface Builder now correctly sizes self-sizing
table view cells in the storyboard (but not NIB) canvas. Chapter 14: There's a
potentially layout breaking change for trait collections in iOS 13.

